# Pensacola Bud Light King Mack Tournament



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Just FYI,
Noticed Pensacolakingmack.com is now updated for this years tournament.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Not totally. It shows amberjack as a category, and I guess that won't be happening.


----------

